# red hat taskbar



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

hi guys....While doing a little playing around trying to familiarize myself with red hat i deleted my taskbar and have come here seeking the knowledge of resident linux experts..Any advice on how to get it back


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Since then i couldn't reclaim the deleted taskbar so i created another and added the items i wanted to it. The problem now is that running applications don't appear in the taskbar. Any help on either reclaiming or fixing the newly created one welcome.


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

I know this (last-ditch) method works for KDE,so I'll show you in case that's what your using.
Delete the .kde directory in your /home directory.Restart the x server(Ctrl-Alt-Backspace) then log back in.It should recreate the default .kde folder from a script and put the desktop back to the way you first saw it.I stress this works for KDE and I have'nt tried it with any other desktop, though I dont see why it would'nt work for Gnome too.I guess it's worth a try 
HTH
lynch


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

In the Home directory link that is on the desktop all that is in there isn't any KDE directory like wouldn't be expxected and there isn't any directory such as knome. All i have in there is evolution and a flash plugin i downloaded. If there are any more specific areas to check i would appreciate your thoughts. If all else fails i'll reinstall.

Like i said i just loaded the system so there's nothing to lose be reformatting.

Thanks for the help


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Open that /home link and go to the top menu bar and click View>Show Hidden Files.That should do it.
lynch


----------

